# Just moved to Taxco



## cactuscathy

Hi, I just moved to Taxco (5 days ago) with the purpose of starting a course to certify Teachers of English as a Second Language. I expect the development of this project will take a while and, in the meantime, I hope to make acquaintances and find out what makes Taxco tick (am also interested in getting to know Cuernavaca.)

I am 70 years old (not the least bit rickety or crotchety) female from the US, most recently Tucson, AZ, and have taught ESL in Guanajuato, Chiapas, and Peru. 

I need to get acclimated to my new home.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## TundraGreen

cactuscathy said:


> Hi, I just moved to Taxco (5 days ago) with the purpose of starting a course to certify Teachers of English as a Second Language. I expect the development of this project will take a while and, in the meantime, I hope to make acquaintances and find out what makes Taxco tick (am also interested in getting to know Cuernavaca.)
> 
> I am 70 years old (not the least bit rickety or crotchety) female from the US, most recently Tucson, AZ, and have taught ESL in Guanajuato, Chiapas, and Peru.
> 
> I need to get acclimated to my new home.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Welcome.


----------



## cactuscathy

*Thank you, TundraGreen*

I appreciate your welcome.


----------



## Mexicodrifter

Well, cactuscathy, nice to ahve your aboard. Taxco is so beautiful, anytime of year. My wife and I recently passed through on our way to Zihuatanejo on our motorcycle. We had a wonderful dinner late that night at a restuarant on the plaza next to the cathedral. They stayed open late jsut for us. All the people we have met through our travels to Taxco have been more than pleasant and kind. i know tht you would not be there if it was not the same for you.
Good luck with your school.


----------



## cactuscathy

*Thanks for the encouragement, Mexicodrifter*



Mexicodrifter said:


> Well, cactuscathy, nice to ahve your aboard. Taxco is so beautiful, anytime of year. My wife and I recently passed through on our way to Zihuatanejo on our motorcycle. We had a wonderful dinner late that night at a restuarant on the plaza next to the cathedral. They stayed open late jsut for us. All the people we have met through our travels to Taxco have been more than pleasant and kind. i know tht you would not be there if it was not the same for you.
> Good luck with your school.


I really appreciate your encouragement. I had no reason to come to Taxco, except that it called me (but that's how I've been living my life for the last few years and it's so much fun!) Please let me know the next time you moto through town.


----------



## Mexicodrifter

That is very nice of you cactuscathy. I will let you know when I am going to pass through. Good luck


----------



## Guest

cactuscathy said:


> Hi, I just moved to Taxco (5 days ago) with the purpose of starting a course to certify Teachers of English as a Second Language. I expect the development of this project will take a while and, in the meantime, I hope to make acquaintances and find out what makes Taxco tick (am also interested in getting to know Cuernavaca.)
> 
> I am 70 years old (not the least bit rickety or crotchety) female from the US, most recently Tucson, AZ, and have taught ESL in Guanajuato, Chiapas, and Peru.
> 
> I need to get acclimated to my new home.
> 
> Thanks for your help.



Hi Cathy, 
I sent you a message but not sure that it ever went through. Might be because you're still listed as "newbie" in any case, welcome to Taxco! My husband, children and I moved to Taxco seven months ago and we love it here. We came as retirees (my husband) as well as missionaries. We live in a small outlying area, have all Mexican friends and are learning spanish (slowly but surely). If you have any questions I'd be glad to help. Although, my help is contrary to my advice!  We didn't know a soul when we moved here and needed so much help. This despeartion put us at the mercy of our neighbors, which in turn has created life time friendships that are deeper in seven months than anything we had in Colorado for our entire marriage! It really helped for us to "need" our neighbors and therefore get rid of some of the independent American spirit. We've been so incredibly blessed with the wonderful Mexican people around us. So that is my first suggestion to you, is to ignore me, and in desperation to understand your surroundings get to know your neighbors and allow them to help you. They will be so happy to do so and the blessing of their kindness will knock your socks off! Hope all goes well for you. Contact me about anything. 

Many blessings

Rachel


----------



## cactuscathy

*Gracias, Rachel*



Raquel'sCocina said:


> Hi Cathy,
> I sent you a message but not sure that it ever went through. Might be because you're still listed as "newbie" in any case, welcome to Taxco! My husband, children and I moved to Taxco seven months ago and we love it here. We came as retirees (my husband) as well as missionaries. We live in a small outlying area, have all Mexican friends and are learning spanish (slowly but surely). If you have any questions I'd be glad to help. Although, my help is contrary to my advice!  We didn't know a soul when we moved here and needed so much help. This despeartion put us at the mercy of our neighbors, which in turn has created life time friendships that are deeper in seven months than anything we had in Colorado for our entire marriage! It really helped for us to "need" our neighbors and therefore get rid of some of the independent American spirit. We've been so incredibly blessed with the wonderful Mexican people around us. So that is my first suggestion to you, is to ignore me, and in desperation to understand your surroundings get to know your neighbors and allow them to help you. They will be so happy to do so and the blessing of their kindness will knock your socks off! Hope all goes well for you. Contact me about anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel, I didn't get an earlier message, but I'm happy to have this one. Yes, I agree with everything you've said about the people in Mexico, which is why I returned to this beautiful country after spending the past year in Peru. If I promise not to depend on you too much, would it be ok if we get together sometime soon? I would love to hear about your life ----- You said that you live in an outlying area, but which direction? I am renting a casita in Casallas Via Alterna which is very close to the cambi Gas stop & also the Universidad. Do you have any idea what I'm talking about?
> 
> Cell # is 762-111-2497.
> 
> Hope to hear from you, Cathy


----------



## Guest

Hello Cathy, This is so amazing. We live in Casallas too! We live below Soni gas up from the soccer field in house built for two families. If I could insert a picture in here I could show you which house we live in. In any case we are very close to each other! Yes, certainly I would love to get together with you soon. Last week I was down with a bad cough/flu type of thing and this week my husband has it. Lets make sure we're all germ free and then we'll have you over soon! Here is my e-mail. 
[email protected] I typically don't use the phone as I have a genetic hearing loss and my hearing aids don't work very well over the phone. I do fine in person, no problems there but the phone is always difficult for me. E-mail works so much better! I'm so glad we are able to connect. I hope we can be of help to you but we still feel so stupid as we are in now way an expert on Taxco. Are you fluent in Spanish? We are learning, slowly but surely. Well I must go for now. Send me an e-mail so we can get off the forum with our chatting. Blessings! Rachel and family 
PS. Where in Arizona are you from? We are from Loveland which is in Northern Colorado. Actually, I'm from Pennsylvania and my husband is from Indiana but we've lived for most of our marriage in Colorado. Talk to you soon!


----------



## Guest

*PS*

Do you ride the combis into town? 70 and 109 go right past soni gas as well as our house. We ride 70 all the time. Gilberto is our driver as well as Luis. THey are both such wonderful men. They both have little babies who "help" drive the combi as their dads hold them. My husband worked with them digging and sweating to repair our road so they got to know us, despite our limited Spanish. The guys (our 14 year old son included) would all work on the road and then my daughter and I would fix some large meal to carry down to where they were working and they would all eat together. It was an incredible experience and one that we will never forget. It really bonded us into the neighborhood and we were so blessed to get to know these great hard working guys. (Too bad the road repair didn't survive the rainy season!) 
Anyway, if you ride 70 into town I'm sure I'll see you very soon!


----------



## mena.rosie

Hi Cathy,

You will love Taxco!!! 
Growing up I spent my summers there with my visiting family, Im actually going at the end of Oct. Like Rachel said the people are amazing and freindly and are almost always willing to give a helping hand. Ypu wont be dissapointed with your decision to live there.


----------



## Howler

cactuscathy said:


> I need to get acclimated to my new home.


Hello -

My family & I lived in Taxco back in the summer of 2003 while I studied at the CEPE. We so enjoyed it that we have long discussed the idea of retiring to live there. We want to return this summer (2013) so my daughter can take Spanish at the CEPE, and to start looking around for possible residences.

How is the housing market there and where could I get more information online? It has been incredibly difficult to find anything about Taxco as a community anywhere online. If all goes right, we hope to have the chance to meet you this summer...


Sincerely,


Dan


----------



## cactuscathy

Thank you --- I spent a year there and now live in Villahermosa. I found Taxco very difficult to enjoy on foot. The people were friendly and I did achieve some of my personal goals while there, but time to move on.


----------



## Longford

cactuscathy said:


> Thank you --- I spent a year there and now live in Villahermosa.


Well, you went from the 'frying pan' to the 'fire.' How are you liking Villahermosa?



cactuscathy said:


> I found Taxco very difficult to enjoy on foot.


Amen! to that.


----------



## Hound Dog

_


cactuscathy said:



Thank you --- I spent a year there and now live in Villahermosa. I found Taxco very difficult to enjoy on foot. The people were friendly and I did achieve some of my personal goals while there, but time to move on.

Click to expand...

_Taxco to Villahermosa, An interesting change and two towns which could hardly be a greater contrast. Mountainous, colonial Taxco with nearly verticle streets versus flat, swampy Villahermosa. An astonishing and dramatic change. A mountain mining and touristy town compared to the hot and humid, industrial 
oil producing and smelly flatlands of the impossibly overcrowded anthill of Villahermosa which is anything other than hermosa. A sea change to say the least. What on Earth induced you to make that move.


----------



## Howler

cactuscathy said:


> I found Taxco very difficult to enjoy on foot.


I hope you've enjoyed the change to Villahermosa - I don't know if I would have made that trade!

Gosh, the streets in Taxco are a positive point to us because of the exercise & variety of people & experiences we encountered walking all over the place there. Of course, we still have our trusty Suburban (yes!!) for getting around, too - and there were always the bochos & combis if we got tired or wet.

I really look forward to being there again this summer!!

Good luck to you in your endeavors & travels!!


Dan


----------



## CESTAX

cactuscathy said:


> Hi, I just moved to Taxco (5 days ago) with the purpose of starting a course to certify Teachers of English as a Second Language. I expect the development of this project will take a while and, in the meantime, I hope to make acquaintances and find out what makes Taxco tick (am also interested in getting to know Cuernavaca.)
> 
> I am 70 years old (not the least bit rickety or crotchety) female from the US, most recently Tucson, AZ, and have taught ESL in Guanajuato, Chiapas, and Peru.
> 
> I need to get acclimated to my new home.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Hello,

I'm interested in the course you want to start. I live here in Taxco and have been teaching English. I hope we could meet and talk more about this. In the meantime, enjoy getting around Taxco and see why it's sucha nice place.

Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## citlali

I found this post pretty funny, one year of the wonderful hills in Taxco and the person moves to Villahermosa where it is flat...
We lived on Russian hill in San Francisco and had a property in the mountain in the Mayacamas mountains in Sonoma county when we retired the first thing we looked for was a flat area, no hills, forget the wonderful views and the qaint streets.
Taxco is a fun place to visit for a short while.


----------



## Hound Dog

One nice thing about Taxco; it´s so steep you can start at your house and roll on your belly all the way to Acapulco and take a dip in the Pacific unless some cartel gunman takes you for an intruder on his "plaza" and shoots you in the head somewhere around Chilpancingo.


----------



## kokoo

How do you like living in Taxco? Please, give me the ups and downs. I am Cuban American and my husband is not. How is medical care, real estate, tranquility etc. Any info you can give me I would greatly appreciated. We now live in Alabama. I grew up in Miami.


----------



## Isla Verde

kokoo said:


> How do you like living in Taxco? Please, give me the ups and downs. I am Cuban American and my husband is not. How is medical care, real estate, tranquility etc. Any info you can give me I would greatly appreciated. We now live in Alabama. I grew up in Miami.


Hi kokoo, welcome to the Forum. Please keep in mind that this thread is over a year old, and cactuscathy, the person who started this thread in 2011, last posted here over 18 months ago, so it's not so likely that she'll be around to answer your questions. Hopefully, some there are current forum members living in Taxco who can give you some advice.


----------

